# Share your wisdom!!!!



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

There are many very good fisherman on this site, who could help others be more effective on the water. The idea for this thread is for people to share with fellow 2coolrs a trick or a strategy that might help others. It could be anything from tying a special knot to rigging a kayak. Your knowledge could help others. I know I can learn something from anyone, if I listen close enough. Thanks for the replys. 
chuck


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Pelicans are a Fisherman's friend.

When your out cruising looking for a spot to fish. Do you see a Pelican, or a few of them up on the flats swimming around ? If so, there is bait in that location. You see, a Pelican works hard for a meal, unlike a Gull that simply looks for a free meal of scraps, dead bait, or fish chasing bait to the surface for the Gulls to snatch.

Pelicans won't waste their time in an area void of bait. They will fly around and search until they find bait. Then settle in and try to catch a meal. You will even see Pelicans, especially the Brown ones dive bombing to catch fish.

Sure, the Gulls when low on the water, in tight groups, and squawking are likely over feeding fish. But that doesn't happen all year long.

Pelicans are out there doing their thing, trying to catch a meal every day of the year. And where there's Pelicans, there's baitfish....and where there's baitfish, there is usually gamefish :biggrin:

Pay attention to the slow, hard working Pelicans....they are your friends !


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

A low tide is a good time to go check out those shallow areas where you have caught fish before so you can check out the bottom and find where the shell is or structure on the bottom. Also you can see where little holes are and things that might hold some fish.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Here is some things i do for a feel good fishing trip
Eat a good breakfast, it helps me to grind it most of the day fishing
Pack only what you really need
Bug spray and sunblock are must haves. I have several & always one of each in the truck
Spend less time trying to figure out where to go and more time fishing one Area thoroughly
Have everyrthing ready to go before you head out
Kiss: keep it simple stupid. Too much in your head and you will forget the essentials and basics. You really only need a rod, lure or bait . Everything else are acessoriess.
If using arties, small selection is better, more time to use the lures u have than changing them out over and over
I can go on but i just want it to be a simple to give you some less stressful and more enjoyable trip


----------



## ranger 22 (Sep 17, 2007)

slick calm sunny days in Jan. and Feb. The fishing is not worth a bean, but the water visibility is about 8 to 10 feet. This is a great time to bundle up and go mark abunch of great reefs and grass beds that you may not see or may not be on a gps.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Ditto Ranger2200. Also during the winter when the tides are blown out and the water levels are below normal is a good time to cruise the ICW and deep channels and shoot pictures of the exposed bottom structures like reefs,grass beds,sand bowls,logs,pipelines,etc..
That's how I learned Jones Lake,Greens Lake areas.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Same type of thing in flats you are afraid of, go in when the tide is high and measure depths all over to figure out where you can run and set down when the tides are back to normal. Thats how i learned the middle ground near NMH. I agree with porky on the low tide thing have used it many times to learn new areas.
chuck


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Slow Down!


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is some youtube videos of many fishing knots
http://www.youtube.com/user/fishinglivebait


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

When the reds are way up tight to the grass and real spooky, put on a topwater with single (not treble) hooks and cast a couple of feet into the grass. Slowly pull it out of the grass and into the water as gently as possible.

Sometimes a red will smack it thinking it scared some bait out of the grass. The single hooks keep it from hanging in the grass too much.

Craig


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

-Don't be afraid to fish topwaters in deeper water all day long.
-Look for slicks in relation to the structure.
-Fish a new shoreline or reef every trip.
-Keep a detailed log. If nothing else, it is good for reminiscing about forgotten trips.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Make a plan and don't start running if that plan doesn't produce right away. When you catch fish pay attention to the conditions and try to find other places just like that.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*OOPSY, Man that's going to be expensive*

Half of us never do this because we have been doing it for years, but it saves money from uh-ohs and keep sus safe: create a checklist of everything to do before you trailer the boat and get in the habit of using it everytime (plugs, chains, lights working, VESTS aboard, info WHEN you get stopped by the warden, tire air pressure, water, ice, fishing equip, etc) I had one laminated and check off with a dry erase. Then make one to check off before trailering and after (same card) Motor Clear from dragging skeg on concrete, everything tied down, plugs out, etc. and if you have a power pole or trolling motor, make sure they are out of the water before you even think about cranking up the big motor.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tide Tables*

Buy a tide table and learn to read it. Fish are very sensitive to currents and the tides will cause currents to change.

Solunar Tables; ditto.

There are 'Fishing Forecasts' available where someone has already done it for you.

Use them and you will be a better fisherperson. JMHO C2


----------



## hkemup (Dec 13, 2005)

- keep your artificial baits to a handful and use them with confidence
- downsize your line to 8-10lb test, longer casts = more fish, a properly set drag will catch most all bay fish.
- 90/10 Rule - 90% of your fish will be caught in 10% of the area, also 10% of the fisherman will catch 90% of the fish. Work hard to be in the 10%!
- watch the weather, leave a float plan, leave the bay better than you found it.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

don't leave fish to find fish

fish patterns , not reports ( by the time you hear about it or read about it, its probably over)


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Don't overlook the spots that everyone else passes by. Some of the best Mango's and Sheepies I have caught have been within 1/2 mile of the boat ramps in POC. Think where would you find a lot of barnacles and structure, then look along the sides of the canal and the answer will be obvious.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Learn how to tie a loop knot and use it on pretty much everything.

When wading and you catch some fish in a small area walk though it to see why they were there. You might be surprised by what you find. 6" of depth change matters.

Most drop offs are just outside the line where the duck blinds are located along.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

- Someone already said this but its worth repeating. Pelicans usually means bait. Bait almost always means fish even if you can just pull out 1 or 2. 

- Read local wildlife. For example if you see cows moving around eating then a lot of the times the fish are feeding too. An old, old salt told me this and it works.

- Keep your hooks in the drink!! You can't catch fishing jerking around changing baits and running around all day. 

- Don't let windy and/or dirty water conditions keep you from going fishing! You only live once! Just change your approach. Bigger more obnoxious baits for dirty/windy days and the opposite for calm, clean bluebird-type days.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

TXDRAKE said:


> Slow Down!


Yea, times 10. Sloooowww Dooownnn !


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

save money.super glue your plastic's to the jig head.they will last longer.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Never untie or raise your anchor until the motor is started.

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of "please rescue me".

Always file a "float plan" with somebody who'll notice if you don't come home and stick to it.

Always have a back-up plan.

Know who will be available if you need to be rescued and how to get ahold of them.

Keep your phone in a dry-bag.

Take plenty of water and snacks. And sunblock and bug spray.

Take a few hand tools. Pliers, screwdrivers, stuff like that. And a small flashlight.

Make safety a priority, make it a habit. When it just comes naturally you will have few worries out on the water. A lifejacket is like a seatbelt. It only works if you wear it. The $100 for the low-profile inflatable would be a good investment.

Do as I say, not as I do!

I went out the other day to try for some sharks in the bay. My hydraulic steering went out. And I discovered that when they do that there is no curing it. My buddy and I disconnected it and he sat at the stern and steered it with a rope while I was at the throttle telling him left or right while we idled back to port at 10:30 at night.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Rinse your wading box out everytime with fresh water and dump out all the baits. Let everything dry and then put it back together. This takes a little time but your hooks will last a lot longer. Plugs aren't cheap- make'm last.

:texasflag


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Stick to one area and grind it out! If fish are there you will find them. 

I have noticed that I haven't caught near as many fish from my boat as I have from my kayaks. I would have to say it's because I focus on a small area and cover it really well when fishing from the yak. It's hard to paddle 10 miles in a kayak just to make a few drifts only to move on the next spot 15 minutes later. 

It's much easier to pull up the trolling motor and make a run across the bay in a boat. I would imagine that I am passing up many opportunities to catch fish when I do that. Lately I have tried to really stick to one area and grind it out. I haven't seen immediate results but would think things will change in due time.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*thanks*



Bocephus said:


> Pelicans are a Fisherman's friend.
> 
> When your out cruising looking for a spot to fish. Do you see a Pelican, or a few of them up on the flats swimming around ? If so, there is bait in that location. You see, a Pelican works hard for a meal, unlike a Gull that simply looks for a free meal of scraps, dead bait, or fish chasing bait to the surface for the Gulls to snatch.
> 
> ...


thats good info right there


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

When throwing tails I always tie on a 12"-15" flourocarbon leader with the smallest swivel you can manage. A good buddy of mine turned me on to this a couple of years ago when we were fishing. We were fishing the same exact color, jighead, spot, every variable you could think with the exception of him using a flourocarbon leader and I was tied direct. He was catching 3 fish to my 1. He told me the difference, I re-rigged and we caught fish for fish after that. Since then I have seen the same situation happen when I fish with others. Made a believer out of me.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

hkemup said:


> - keep your artificial baits to a handful and use them with confidence
> - downsize your line to 8-10lb test, longer casts = more fish, a properly set drag will catch most all bay fish.
> - 90/10 Rule - 90% of your fish will be caught in 10% of the area, also 10% of the fisherman will catch 90% of the fish. Work hard to be in the 10%!
> - watch the weather, leave a float plan, leave the bay better than you found it.


Best suggestions so far good job


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*New area or new boat owners.*

Fishing can be a lifetime hobby, treat it like one. I started fishing again 3 years ago. I decided to do it very well 3 -5 years from then. I picked a 5x5 mile area and only fished there, (with a few exceptions), for 1 year, all seasons every week. I fished hard 3-4 times a week for 6-12 hours. The following year I picked a totally different (area, bay, type of water, ect...) and learned that. I do this near my home, and i also do this when i travel to the cabin in the landcut. I think this will make me a well rounded fisherman over the next 10 years. You can't get good at fishing overnight, it might take a lifetime. I plan to continue this from now on.
chuck


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

honestly... this is the most informative link on the entire website. So much wisdom has already been shared and the challange is finding it.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

On the first drift I like every body to have a difrent lure then when one works the best everbody changes to that one.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

1. Go light. Of course you have to go heavy ENOUGH for conditions, but never use a 1/4 oz jighead or weight when 1/8 oz will do, or 1/8 when a 1/16 oz will do. Same for line and hooks. Just big enough for conditions. 
2. Go long. Something I'm not real great at, but when fish are spooky or shallow or both, the guys who can cast 30 or 40 feet further than I can almost always outfish me. Tuned reels, light line, aerodynamic terminal tackle (sometimes is in conflict with 1, above) will put fish in the boat. 
3. Go sharp. With bait, I usually take a new (small) pack of expensive supersharp hooks each time. Gamagatzu's, Owners, etc. I'm not real good at sharpening small hooks. I DO hit my big hooks like the trebles on plugs, etc. with a file. If they won't hook a thumbnail, pitch'em or sharpen them.


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

Invest a little today and gain a whole lot more tomorrow! I try and hire a guide in my favorite fishing area anywhere from 4 to 6 times a year. I space them out to coincide with the different phases of fishing that come up during a 12 month period. I also try a few different guides as time goes by so that I can learn from each of them.

When looking for a guide I have two criteria. 1) I want them to teach me how to fish not just put me on them. I am not looking for exact GPS coordinates so I can go back there. What I am looking for is why are the fish in that area that time of year and what other types of areas might I find them in and for what reason. My goal is to be able to duplicate the pattern or reason those fish are on my stringer so I can (hopefully!) duplicate that pattern when I am in my own boat! 2) I want a guide that is fun to fish with! If I am going to be in the boat with someone for 8 hours I want them to be someone I would enjoy hanging out with if we weren't on the water together. I have fished with some guides I couldn't wait for our time to be up. I have fished with others like Jay Watkins, Dave Posey (an absolute hoot!), Dan Poffenberger and Sally Moffat and each of them were a real treat in both categories listed above!

Bottom line ... get 3 buddies, pony up $125 apiece 4 times a year, get the right guide and you can learn enough to last yourself a lifetime on the water!


----------



## rohn jamsour (Jul 25, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice your casting and knots. I practice in the street in front of my house with a 3/8 and 1/4 weight and pace off your casting distant then try to improve by tuning your gear. Csat into the wind acroos and with it. Pick objects to cast at, this will improve your accuracy. 
Clean your gear after every trip and store properly. 
I agree with Champ, Guides can teach you alot (Dwayne Lowery in Port O) is the best fisherman I know


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Cruise don't speed and your beer wont foam up
2. Don't forget the Crown
3. Don't forget #2


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I say the more you fish the better you get.
Learn the bays you fish in.
Learn how the tides affect the bays you fish in most.
Think like a fish.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

When wading fishing, you feel a temperature change at your feet, start fishing for flounder.
If your in the boat and fishing live shrimp, pick out the dead ones and pinch & smush them up and throw the pieces out like chum.
Want to catch mud minnows in a trap? Use smashed up crab!
Get a cheap pair of waterproof binoculars and watch the guys slamming them, just watching is a great learning tool and it's cheap too!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Think like a fish when you are hunting them. Think like a bait when you find them.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Focus on fish patterns...not catching fish. You have to learn the fish's habitat. Sometimes I spend my days on the water quietly stalking a school of reds....I never cast a line. I follow the fish to observe what they are feeding on, how aggressively they feed, what time they feed, the current tidal conditions, the current wind conditions, and I follow the fish. If you can learn the fish's transient patterns, you can locate them almost any time, and keep a log....it becomes a priceless tool! Write everything down that you observe...it will help you in the future! 

Aside from learning the fish patterns, the most important thing that I have learned over the years is how to read the water. Understand why the fish are where they are. Understand the structure under the water. Jump in a kayak and scout out the shallows so that you know how and when you can run your boat in a certain location or better yet - what to be aware of under the surface when you are wading. Learn about water color changes, depths, temperature, and various fish species' behavior. Once you get a grasp on how to read water, you can fish any body of water at any time without fishing the "hotspots". You can locate your own honey holes...and that is worth it's weight in gold!

Great thread - good luck fishing!


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Always have a throw down set of tools to fix your boat on the water.
Always wear your pfd's with the dead man's cord hooked securely on you when running. 
Always make sure both of your batteries (outboard and trolling motor) are fully charged prior to leaving the boat ramp.
Always have a 2nd set of plugs.
Always make sure both (if you have multiple tanks) fuel tanks are full. You never know when you might have to go a long way out of you route to avoid a storm, herd of potlickers or and old girlfriend.
Always have a good 2/1 beer to water ratio in the cooler.
Always have fun, a bad day fishing is always better than a great day at work.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

One of the most information filled posts I have ever seen here.

Good Fishin Ya'll !!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to thank you all, for contributing to this. 

chuck


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome thread you got started here Railbird. When you are having trouble catching fish go back to the basics. The old Red/white Cocahoe and shrimp tail has been doing it for me this year when times get tough.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

*have fun*

learn to enjoy the trip catching fish is just a by-product


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

*Did you know....*



Bocephus said:


> Pelicans are a Fisherman's friend.
> 
> When your out cruising looking for a spot to fish. Do you see a Pelican, or a few of them up on the flats swimming around ? If so, there is bait in that location. You see, a Pelican works hard for a meal, unlike a Gull that simply looks for a free meal of scraps, dead bait, or fish chasing bait to the surface for the Gulls to snatch.
> 
> ...


that pelicans die from starvation? They live sometimes to 15 to 20 years. After several years of "Dive Bombing" for food they slowly loose their eye sight and therefore die from starvation! Something I did not know until recently...


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*If You Like To Catch Trout On Piers Under The Lights At Night...*

do it during the last 10 days of the months from May thru September. Also note it being the same time when bugs swarm around street lights. I may be arrested for blurting out that top secret, lol! CF?


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

when surf/shark fishing it is hard to get your pvc pipe in the sand, suck on the open end. it sounds funny and you will look funny, but it goes deeper faster, and you dont need to hammer it in.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

One thing that has not been mentioned on here yet is kids and charities. I give many trips a year to local cancer, burn victims, etc.... I all goes to a greater cause when you donate a little time to someone or some charity in need.. Plus take out kids as much as you can they are the future of our sport.

As far a fishing network with other anglers I know not everyone is your best buddy, but talk to guys at boat ramps, bait houses, shrimpers, etc... they all have a wealth of knowledge. Some good info comes from those guys that are on the water everyday. 

Never be afraid to throw that super spook all day.... 

Thanks 
Capt Brent Juarez


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Something I am trying to do:
Get out of your comfort zone. Meaning, don't be afraid to venture into new areas and bays. Sometimes we tend to stick to one place because we've caught fish there. 
Look for new areas to fish.
If your wife is fishing with you and doesn't know much about fishing or locations, listen to her suggestions, "that place looks like some fish might be in there" or "if I was a fish, I'd go in there" and then do it. If you do catch fish there, then of course come back with, "I was going to try that spot next" and save face. LOL
Take the wife and kids out "boating" one day. Actually it's just a disguise to get out and look for spots and mark on your GPS.
The wife will enjoy the quality time together without you fishing and the kids will just enjoy the ride.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

*lure control*

just a tip really if you take a couple of those "slap" type koozies, the flat ones that have the bands in them, slap them or wrap them around your lures on rods while in transport works just like the "safety wraps" remove after your trip in and you have your adult beverage holder :brew:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

In general, on main bays run the middle, the fish are on the shorelines. In back lakes run the shorelines, the fish are in the middle.

When running into a new area, stop for just a second and look at how the other boats are working it. Of course you want to run behind drifting boats, but if a boat is at the end of a drift, you might be running over top of the fish. Run behind where the other boats are STARTING their drifts, not behind where they currently are drifting.

If there are several boats drifting a back lake or grass flat, run the shoreline behind them to enter or get past them. If your boat can't run shallow enough to run the shoreline and must run the middle, then use the trolling motor to travel the shoreline or just go somewhere else. If you run thru the middle just because that's the only place your boat can go, then you have just ruined the fishing for everyone there.

Think of others first. Don't ruin the fishing for another party (much less multiple parties) just so that you can put a fish in your own box. No fish is worth being inconsiderate of others that were there before you.


----------



## Chevy (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's a few I wrote down on dreary winter day.


Be confident in the area you are fishing. Look for signs that provide that confidence. Jumping mullet, pelicans in the area, slicks, birds, water movement and the correct bottom/structure for time of year.
 

Work the area thoroughly. This means move slow and then slow down. Slowing down keeps the mud or silt we kick up to a minimum. Working the area does not only mean throwing everywhere, use different retrieves. Mix up the lures.
 

Tools. Fish won't stand up and tell you what they want. With hundreds of dollars of tackle, mix it up. No we don't need the whole tackle box, keep the basics in you wading box. If the confidence signs are there but no takers, don't try and force a dark soft plastic on 1/4oz lead down their throat. Try a smaller lead head or tie on top water. Slow sinkers. Again mix it up till you find what they want. Little things make a difference. 
 

Don't be afraid to try new places. We run over many good fishing spots getting to our "comfort" areas. These "comfort" areas are popular not only to you. If the structure and pattern are correct in the new places, they will work.
 

Don't let nasty weather deter you. Fish are still there when it rains and when it is cold and foggy. With the exception of stiff, bay churning mud producing east or west winds, you still have a good chance to fool them. Wind is your friend.
 

Early bird gets the worm. Early start gets you there while the fish still have their comfort zone from night. You normally get to spots that have not been spooked yet. Remember the wakes you see when you motor over an early morning flat in glassy conditions? You just spooked a bunch.
 

What is the tide doing? Incoming? Outgoing? Not moving? See item 4.
 

Sit and observe. Sometimes the best laid plans are not working. Stop and look for the signs. Birds, bait, water clarity. Think what worked in similar conditions and time of year in the past.
 

Don't force the issue. Sometimes you may be all geared to wade. Try as you will the fish are deep over shell. Don't be afraid to stay in the boat.
 

Look for signs the bite is turning on. Tide movement. Wind picks up. More bait movement.
 

Water too clear is not good. Water with some color is better.
 

Have a plan A and a plan B. The weatherman is usually wrong.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

learn to enjoy fishing as much as you love catching


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

live bait


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Call me and find out when I am going. Then go a day before or two days after my trip.


----------



## Salty Stump (Mar 2, 2012)

Old but good thread! Lets see if anyone wants to add to this wisdom.


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

Really enjoyed reading all those older post. As I am a newer (1.5 years) salt water fisherman, I feel like my learning curve has been very steep so far with the help of this forum and others as well as the trout support DVDs and some of Kevin C.'s DVDs. The tip that has helped me hook up the most is this:

Find the bait, find the fish. 

That seemed too obvious to me at first, but since I've started actively seeking bait before I decide to work an area, it's made a huge difference in my game. I kayak fish, so I'm not talking about running all over the bay. I just keep moving slowly and am more observant of bait fish activity.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I'll donate some....

-Don't just fish a GPS coordinate on some mid-bay reef. Use your head as to why you are fishing a spot. 

-Don't be afraid to try new areas. Often times if you know how to fish a type of area, odds are you can find many more like it.

-Don't worry too much about what the tide forecast is, what the solunar tables say, or what some chart ranks the day, etc. Just go fish. I had many limit trips this year on "poor" days with weak tides. 

-Don't put a picture online that reveals your fishing spot unless you want all the internet potlickers there.

-No matter what bait, rod, reel, etc you are using or how fancy of a boat you have - it doesn't matter if you aren't on fish. You still have to find fish to catch fish.

-Croaker is not some magic bait. Like mentioned above, you still have to find fish to catch fish.

-"Liar birds" (terns) can point you to fish. I've caught many of fish because a tern or a group of them were over fish.

-Croakers don't eat trout eggs like so many people think.

-If you want to post up a fishing report, don't say where. Instead, give details like bottom type, depth, bait, conditions, etc.

-Learn to use your depth finder. Last weekend I was fishing scattered shell patches and it sure was nice knowing when I was and was not on the shell. If you don't know how to read it, bring a piece of pvc pipe to hit the bottom with.

-Learn to use your GPS and how to get back around for another drift when you are on fish. Often times the wind / tide will change some and that can put you in a totally different area. The other day I never would have noticed my drift direction changed by 90 degrees unless I saw how I was tracking on the GPS.

-Don't put your blinders on and go from point A to point B without seeing what is going on in between. Last weekend I was drifting in about 4' of water catching trout just about every cast and two shallow running boats with cooler mounts on the front cut right in front of my drift - it was obvious they were following each other going from point A to point B. They passed up a big area full of bait and lots of fish. I caught fish on that drift right up to where they ran through. Many of times I have intentions of going to one spot only to find something before I get there.

-You don't need 25 different brand of lures in 25 different colors each. It's normally the Indian not the arrow.

-Always wear your kill switch. If you are fishing alone or with someone that is too young to help you, always wear a life jacket. It amazes me how many people are out there fishing by themselves with no kill switch and no life jacket on. I guess that make you tougher or something?

-It's not all about catching limits on a fishing trip - it's all about having a good time. 

-Take lots of pictures - if you don't, you'll forget the trips ever happened and I probably have thousands of fishing pictures from over the years.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

Good info^ 
-Safety should be your number 1 concern while out on the water. 
-Learn how to use your vhf radio and have the important channels listed
-Have a list of important phone numbers to call if needed
-Don't rely 100% on a GPS; learn how to use a compass and a map
-RUNNING LIGHTS...
-Watch where your going and watch for waders
-Try to wear some sort of high visibility clothing, wading in camo is not the best practice
-Let someone know where your going and when they should expect you back
-Make sure your buddies can operate the boat if you can't
-Give help to other boaters on the water
-Show buddies on your boat before you leave where life jackets, fire extinguisher, etc are located
-While wading, shuffle
-If it starts getting deep with current don't keep going
-Wear a kill switch
-Bring an anchor even if you have a power pole
-Have a pretty comprehensive medical kit 

-Fish new areas
-Fish can sometimes be in ridiculously shallow water
-Topwaters can work in any condition, don't be afraid to try something new
-You don't have to have a 90mph boat, 80 rods, and the newest gold plated lures to catch fish
-Slow down and fish patterns not spots
-If your on your way to a spot and see the signs, stop and give it a shot, who knows what will happen
-On big fish, let em run, don't horse em in; it takes time


#1 tip- Fishing is supposed to be fun, give time to try to teach less experienced anglers and take the time to learn from more experienced!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Winter wading carry a full change of warm dry clothes in a dry bag.

One of our guys sprung a leak and thought he would just tough it out. When he finally sqwaked we were about 45 min wade back to the boat with his lower half numb...then an hour boat ride back to the ramp to safety. We had that dry change of clothes on board....he could barely put them on he was shivering so bad. When we got back to the dock he realized he never would have made it without that dry change.

Second lesson is to tell your buddies immediately if you get a leak. We will understand.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Diamond Jen said:


> Focus on fish patterns...not catching fish. You have to learn the fish's habitat. Sometimes I spend my days on the water quietly stalking a school of reds....I never cast a line. I follow the fish to observe what they are feeding on, how aggressively they feed, what time they feed, the current tidal conditions, the current wind conditions, and I follow the fish. If you can learn the fish's transient patterns, you can locate them almost any time, and keep a log....it becomes a priceless tool! Write everything down that you observe...it will help you in the future!
> 
> Aside from learning the fish patterns, the most important thing that I have learned over the years is how to read the water. Understand why the fish are where they are. Understand the structure under the water. Jump in a kayak and scout out the shallows so that you know how and when you can run your boat in a certain location or better yet - what to be aware of under the surface when you are wading. Learn about water color changes, depths, temperature, and various fish species' behavior. Once you get a grasp on how to read water, you can fish any body of water at any time without fishing the "hotspots". You can locate your own honey holes...and that is worth it's weight in gold!
> 
> Great thread - good luck fishing!


Love this advice. someone else put learn to love fishing instead of just catching.

Tons of other nuggets, too many to mention. Only thing I can add is don't let some "expert" tell you can't catch fish at a certain place, or with a particular lure, or there aren't any trout in the surf after such and such date, or that spot isn't any good, or trout aren't in dirty sandy water... the list is endless. Try some new things, or old ways in new places. Become your own expert. And realize you will always have something to learn about the water and fishing.


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 26, 2009)

Christmas spirit must be alive and well.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Use a bobber stopper above your cork while fishing live bait to get to the depth of those pesky suspended fish. Works great also to get some distance while casting instead of pegging them(corks).


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Forget about limits and just fish your A** off and love every minute of it. 
Put yourself in the right spots and fish with confidence. You can buy a fishing map for most any bay and they do work. 
Never be too stubborn to learn. Even if you are talking to someone else with less experience or skill they might just know one trick that you might not. 
If you have nervous bait in a area and are not getting bit vary your retrieve till you find what they like. Been many days where all it took was one minor adjustment to get them to bite.
MOST OF ALL. Thank god for every trip and day you get to enjoy this wonderful sport we all share. We are all so fortunate to see and experience the things we do out on the water. Never lose sight of our creator and the true beauty of it all.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Drink upstream of the herd


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Best advice I can give is 
"just keep going" got skunked go again get skunked go again. 
and if a kiddo asked to go even if it is a trip with serious anglers... take them!!!!! you can always just stay out of the others way and have fun and teach our younger generation something if you say no not this time they may never ask again and you just lost your best possible fishing partner ever!!!!!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

If its slow and you want to get them going fire up the Fish Whistle


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Make friends!!!!!*

I'll take the fishing report from a guy who's on the water every day versus a 20 year veteran. There is NO substitute for being on the water every day and unfortunately that's impossible for 99% of us. Make friends, get to know guides, share information with those you like and call friends. Teamwork is fun too! A buddy on the water yesterday is priceless


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

When you pull a totally "Newb" move and, say, try to launch the boat with the straps on the back ( 2 trips ago), forget the gaff (three trips ago), or forget to raise the motor and grind the skeg (4 trips ago), post about it. A little humor at your own expense is good for the soul, you'll remember next time, and maybe save someone the same grief.

Having a spare key and kill switch saved my keister, and I had them only because of someone on this website sharing their "got to Port A without the key" story.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> I'll take the fishing report from a guy who's on the water every day versus a 20 year veteran. There is NO substitute for being on the water every day and unfortunately that's impossible for 99% of us. Make friends, get to know guides, share information with those you like and call friends. Teamwork is fun too! A buddy on the water yesterday is priceless


Absolutely! As well as ask for tips from locals if new to area. Local information on colors, style of baits, and retrieve methods can make a huge difference.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Boat owners:
Make sure someone else on board, knows how to operate your boat. Or at least read a GPS and call Coast Guard.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Take a kid fishing. You get much more out of seeing them catch a fish then you will from catching it yourself.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

My advice is try to learn one bay system at a time. When I first started kayaking I was jumping around bay to bay each trip not catching. Last year I stuck to east Matagorda bay and dedicated myself to learn the bay and I've caught fish almost every trip. Even if it's rat reds it's better than a skunk. This week I caught my first limit ever and they were nice trout. So stick to it and learn your areas.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pay attention to everything and keep a log. Keep a record of exactly what happened on great days and bad days. Knowing how to pattern and find fish is the most helpful thing you could ever do. Document trips with how your day was, lures, fish caught, fish not caught, water depth, times, tides, temps, winds, season, etc... You can literally teach yourself how to find fish if you study your own notes.


----------



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

My personal favorites from experience:

If you have to add hydraulic fluid to your steering system DONT GO OUT. Lost fluid is a leak and it will fail and there is no fixing it on the water. 

Be careful If anchored in shallow water near a ship channel or the icw. Barges can suck the water right out from under you. Ships can do the same but when the ship water comes back it just might come in the form of a very large set of waves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spider-Jon (Apr 21, 2006)

*My $.02*

There are some great suggestions and here is mine.

Do not start your engine without the killed switch attached to your body. I see too many boaters that do not use it and it is so important.:headknock
Check your kill switch frequently to make sure it works. 
:texasflag


----------



## BFI (Jan 11, 2006)

One bit of wisdom that took me a while to realize has to do with fishing with your spouse, family, friends guests etc etc. For the longest time I would expect those that fished with me to adapt to my fishing style, technique, etc. I have since learned that adapting to there's makes for a far better day on the water.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

If you fish a lot of rocks or places that you get hung up many times use a "break away" rig.
I use 30 braid which is lighter and thinner for farther casts. I tie a 30lb-50lb rated snap swivel on the tag end of braid line. 
I make my rig for fishing, be it a tandem rig for flounder or reds or a "fish finder" leader rig with just a hook and live bait out of a 18"-24" piece 25lb-30 lb mono line. I tie a loop knot on the tag end opposite the hook and slide that in the snap swivel. If you need weight use a drop shot weight and clip on the snap swivel as well with the leader line.
If your hook gets hung with this rig you can pull it free by shaking or pulling directly towards you with tight line and the line will break at the loop knot of the leader line instead of your braid line. I never lose my swivel or weights 90% of the time with this rig.
It save time by having to only tie a new leader or tandem rig and you go back to fishing.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Why not use a sliding weight above the swivel? 

That way the fish won't feel the weight when they take the bait.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

when fishing for flounder, put it in your brain that a flounder is in the spot you're casting to. when I'm specifically targeting flounder, I might cast to exactly the same spot 5 or 6 times before moving on to the next.. corners of channel intersections, potholes, piers along channels.. if it looks "floundery" it probably is. keep casting.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

In the winter specifically, anytime I see a gull sitting on the water, i give the area a once over. Usually a quick drift is enough to tell. About 80% of the time the fish are there. (I'm talking winter time after shrimp are gone). Gulls, pelicans and even cormorants can turn a cold day riding a boat into an amazing fishing experience.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Lots of good info in the above posts. Here are a few more.

While we're on birds, loons are one of the key things I look for in the winter and early spring. 9 times out of 10, there are trout close by. White Pelicans are another thing I keep my eyes open for.

Areas around marsh drains generally have warmer water on a falling tide.

The northwest factor doesn't just apply to bass fishing. Generally the water on the northwestern side of a bay tends to be the warmest water because it recieved the most sunlight in the winter and early spring.

There is no right or wrong way to work a twitch bait (corky) or topwater. Let the fish tell you what they want. Try varying different twitches and speeds.

When approaching your area your gonna wade, kill your big motor and drift in or slowly troll in so you don't spook off the fish. When drifting shallow water, use the wind to your advantage and the trolling motor as little as possible.

Last but not least, be courteous to others. If you drift in to an area that someone is already fishing, come in quietly and leave quietly.

Good luck.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Lots of good stuff on this thread.

Slow down, not just while fishing but as your scouting also. When you pull into an area take a couple of minutes to look at the water movement, rips, color changes, etc. 

Learn to fish a Carolina rig, they work, well! 

Small top waters. Big top waters are fun and can be deadly, but smaller top waters produce! Also, work a tail under a top water, 1/16th jig head or just some split shot.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

jampen said:


> Why not use a sliding weight above the swivel?
> 
> That way the fish won't feel the weight when they take the bait.


Because the weak point would be the weight if it gets hung and you lose the swivel, weight and hook. 
I merely gave my example of how I do not lose tackle 90% of the time. The weights are the most expensive so having them in directly line to my reel I can get better releases from shaking the rod. Can't do with a slider.
I can feel the bite as well as they have enough leader to give enough slack if they hit. Equals out. My weak point in line is the knots or the clasp itself will open. Either way I never lose all my tackle like I said. 
Good question though.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Waders*

I * carry two sets of waders*:
neophrene for cold weather and a set of breathables for regular use.

Leaking waders usually leak in the crotch area. esp the Magellans

I* now wear a set of rain pant/ frogtogs under the waders on cold weather trips *because if the waders leak you can keep fishing instead of sitting on the boat even with dry clothes.

I was wading Sabine one year and it was 36, raining, and the water was under 50 and I had a slow leak. Just enough to get your clothes damp. I had the spare pair and still froze it was so cold I could never get back into the water in the breathables even in dry clothes. Even with a small leak you can continue to fish because your pants and long underwear will stay dry and it is easy to change socks if you have to..

*One of the guides this weekend uses liquid electrical tape to put on his waders and leaks. *He painted the leaking seam or hole and it sets up quicker than the regular glues.

I also carry *one of the small propane heaters for cold night fishing.* Nice to get in the boat, dry off and warm up for a few minutes before hitting it again. Hot cup of coffee and a little hand warming goes a long way on a cold night.


----------



## swimmingpoolbob (Dec 15, 2012)

If I'm fishing an area with lots of shell or structure I will use jig heads with soft wire hooks and sharpen often with a cheap hook sharpener. Just keep the drag adjusted accordingly.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Don't fish Dead Water!!!! Have to, Have to, Have to key on something Bait, Birds, or Slicks and fish structure. 

Nice thread RailBird


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

http://texasweekendangler.com/texas_saltwater_fishing.htm
Here is a site with a a saltwater article section with lots of good articles on saltwater fishing.

http://www.captainkevblogs.com/newblogsiteblogs/newblogsiteblogs.htm
Kevin's blog with some good reading on the different topics.

BEST AND CHEAPEST READING IS EJ'S Texas SWFM the mag cost 12 dollars a year and the archives have articles on your favorite guide going back to 2007.

http://www.texassaltwaterfishingmagazine.com/

I love going back and reading all the years for a guide during a specific month or season. Amazing how their articles change on information and what they use. You can learn a lot about an area by reading the reports of some of the guides.


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm relatively new compared to most, but here's some information I've come to appreciate:
-Take a breath. While, yes, you are a fisherman hunting for fish, take a minute to look up from the water to the friends/family you're with, a sunrise or sunset, and take it all in.
-Check your boat plug(s) twice.
-Use lures you have confidence in. For whatever reason, confidence has some sort of affect on fishing success.
-Simplicity. When it comes to equipment/lures, less is more.
-Sun protection. Use it.
-Spend time cleaning and organizing after a trip.
-Coastal weather can turn into your worst enemy at the blink of an eye. Don't be a hero. 
-Help people and do the right thing whenever you can. I've come to find that there's a mystical universal energy that will repay you in fish.


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

troutsupport said:


> Don't fish Dead Water!!!! Have to, Have to, Have to key on something Bait, Birds, or Slicks and fish structure.
> 
> Nice thread RailBird


This was my main problem before watching your DVDs. I said it in another thread, and I'll say it here: I've caught twice as many fish since watching them and I've started using my eyes, ears, and nose more on the water.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Kingofsabine18 said:


> Forget about limits and just fish your A** off and love every minute of it.
> Put yourself in the right spots and fish with confidence. You can buy a fishing map for most any bay and they do work.
> Never be too stubborn to learn. Even if you are talking to someone else with less experience or skill they might just know one trick that you might not.
> If you have nervous bait in a area and are not getting bit vary your retrieve till you find what they like. Been many days where all it took was one minor adjustment to get them to bite.
> MOST OF ALL. Thank god for every trip and day you get to enjoy this wonderful sport we all share. We are all so fortunate to see and experience the things we do out on the water. Never lose sight of our creator and the true beauty of it all.


Says I must spread reputation someone hit him great reply.


----------

